# Found a Toothbrush for Tiny Mouths!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love these toothbrushes..they are perfect for Maltese and do a great job of getting those back teeth. They can be used for Maltese 4 pounds and under as the only brush but the bigger Malts can also benefit. The brushes can be used for their back teeth. I have not seen these in stores but the package of 6 would last a long time. I have tried gauze, pantyhose, even my finger, and this is so much easier..:wub:

Amazon.com: Oral-B Specialty Toothbrush, End Tufted Brush Tapered (Pack of 6): Health & Personal Care


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All that I can get mine to allow me to do is, toothpaste on gauze, and use my finger to brush their teeth. Maybe Lovitt puppy will be more cooperative!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome! how does the brush head size compare with those small triangle shaped head toothbrushes? 

April, Thanks for the tip . It's super important to take care of our little fluffs teeth and I know that many people here will benefit with these smaller brushes!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I posted about those toothbrushes about a month ago. They are the perfect size, aren't they?

I get them from my dentist for free.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> All that I can get mine to allow me to do is, toothpaste on gauze, and use my finger to brush their teeth. Maybe Lovitt puppy will be more cooperative!


 
I have trouble keeping the gauze on my finger and it's expensive. If the gauze works for you, then I would stick with it.



hoaloha said:


> Awesome! how does the brush head size compare with those small triangle shaped head toothbrushes?
> 
> April, Thanks for the tip . It's super important to take care of our little fluffs teeth and I know that many people here will benefit with these smaller brushes!These are smaller.. they work great for us.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free





Ladysmom said:


> I posted about those toothbrushes about a month ago. They are the perfect size, aren't they?
> 
> I get them from my dentist for free.



Marj, I'm sorry I did not see your post. Yes, I really do love these. Maybe my dentist has them-thanks for the tip!!:wub::wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I use this one from CET -- it's supposed to be for cats but the size if extremely small. I use one on Lacie and another on Tilly. Secret doesn't have a toothbrush. 

Amazon.com: C.E.T. Toothbrush - Pet: Pet Supplies


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_I use human toothbrushes made for little babies, they work really good. Soft and small and seem to fit these tiny mouths. I've used knee hi stocking tops (good texture), that works real good. Also the finger brush but they are kinda big for their mouths and my finger!_


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> _I use human toothbrushes made for little babies, they work really good. Soft and small and seem to fit these tiny mouths. I've used knee hi stocking tops (good texture), that works real good. Also the finger brush but they are kinda big for their mouths and my finger!_


I also use a tooth brush made for little kids. It's soft and the perfect size for Bailey!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks, April. I have been looking for a while for a good toothbrush. I am using something you put on your finger but its not the best. I am going to get this today. Thanks again! :thumbsup:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I use the Colgate Wisp toothbrushes (made for travel).  They come in 4 packs and are very inexpensive. I just use a tweezer before I use the brush, take the little gel ball out of the center, replace with doggie toothpaste, and voila', you have the perfect size toothbrush for small dogs!! It works great and you can reuse it many times. I even sent this tip in to Dog Fancy magazine and they used it!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

cynthia's said:


> I use the Colgate Wisp toothbrushes (made for travel). They come in 4 packs and are very inexpensive. I just use a tweezer before I use the brush, take the little gel ball out of the center, replace with doggie toothpaste, and voila', you have the perfect size toothbrush for small dogs!! It works great and you can reuse it many times. I even sent this tip in to Dog Fancy magazine and they used it!!!




Thanks, Cindy..I tried the Wisp, but I found it still did not work as well.. the main problem is the plastic bristles can irritate their gums, they wear out quicker, and with the ball removed, the brush is hard to clean


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

cynthia's said:


> I use the Colgate Wisp toothbrushes (made for travel). They come in 4 packs and are very inexpensive. I just use a tweezer before I use the brush, take the little gel ball out of the center, replace with doggie toothpaste, and voila', you have the perfect size toothbrush for small dogs!! It works great and you can reuse it many times. I even sent this tip in to Dog Fancy magazine and they used it!!!


This is what I use also! Perfect size for our tiny fluff pups. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I use baby tooth brushes, too. Gus has an Elmo one, Grace has Hello Kitty. They come in 3 packs... tiny heads, soft bristles.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I love these toothbrushes..they are perfect for Maltese and do a great job of getting those back teeth. They can be used for Maltese 4 pounds and under as the only brush but the bigger Malts can also benefit. The brushes can be used for their back teeth. I have not seen these in stores but the package of 6 would last a long time. I have tried gauze, pantyhose, even my finger, and this is so much easier..:wub:
> 
> Amazon.com: Oral-B Specialty Toothbrush, End Tufted Brush Tapered (Pack of 6): Health & Personal Care





Ladysmom said:


> I posted about those toothbrushes about a month ago. They are the perfect size, aren't they?
> 
> I get them from my dentist for free.



:chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you for the tip, April and Marj!!!!!! We just got these toothbrushes yesterday and they are THE BEST!!!! Very small head with soft bristles and long handle! Fits much easier even to the very, very back of the mouth. I really like how gentle the brush is and the size is perfect! It's much smaller than the triangle shaped brush head. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I know I'm crazy about doggy dental care-- I am so impressed with this find!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you for the tip, April and Marj!!!!!! We just got these toothbrushes yesterday and they are THE BEST!!!! Very small head with soft bristles and long handle! Fits much easier even to the very, very back of the mouth. I really like how gentle the brush is and the size is perfect! It's much smaller than the triangle shaped brush head. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I know I'm crazy about doggy dental care-- I am so impressed with this find!



That's great! I'm glad you like them!:chili::chili:


----------

